# How To Hide an Old Tree



## ossian (May 22, 2016)

A few years back, one of the conifers at the bottom of the garden died on me. It took offence at my robust attempts to keep it in check and simply died leaving a large telephone pole in its place. So, instead of trying to remove the thing, I thought I would try to grow something up the pole. Ivy would have done the job but it is so invasive, I avoided that. Instead, I opted for a clematis. The tree is in a bad location and is pretty hidden behind other conifers, so the clematis does not get a great deal of light. And the soil is poor around the roots of the trees, so it was expecting a lot of the poor thing to develop at all.

However, this year it has produced a few flowers and maybe the future is not so bleak for the clematis. I cannot remember the name of the plant, although, there probably is still a label attached to the base of it. But I am sure that it had the description 'iceberg' or 'snow' in the name.

Anyway, here is the poor thing putting on a brave face to the world.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 22, 2016)

Husband says it clematis montana alba.  He says just don't let it dry out and cover the roots with stones.  

I love clematis!


----------



## fureverywhere (May 22, 2016)

Best buddy has often said that even if it's a "weed". If it is pretty and doesn't kill other plants...yeah let it grow!


----------



## ossian (May 22, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Husband says it clematis montana alba.  He says just don't let it dry out and cover the roots with stones.
> 
> I love clematis!


Is that what it is? I must get down to the bottom of the garden and have a look. I have just recently dug over that patch and don't want to go trampling all over it while the soil is wet. It probably will be ok for moisture as it is in a damp patch of the garden, however, the trees will certainly compete for a drink. However, in the west of Scotland, we are probably pretty safe when it comes to water.


----------



## ossian (May 22, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Best buddy has often said that even if it's a "weed". If it is pretty and doesn't kill other plants...yeah let it grow!


That is a sound mentality. After all, a weed is simply a plant growing where you don't want it to grow.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 22, 2016)

Years ago when we were doing the back hill landscaping, several trees had to be removed.  Our landscaper left one section of tree about 6' high towards the top of the hill, then planted a climbing vine at the base.  Slowly but surely this plant is making it's way up the pole.  It won't be covered for several more years and the plant doesn't flower, but it's a pretty mix of green and light ivory.  At the top of the pole I put a bird house and have watched each Spring as a new family takes it over to raise a new brood.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 22, 2016)

ossian said:


> Is that what it is? I must get down to the bottom of the garden and have a look. I have just recently dug over that patch and don't want to go trampling all over it while the soil is wet. It probably will be ok for moisture as it is in a damp patch of the garden, however, the trees will certainly compete for a drink. However, in the west of Scotland, we are probably pretty safe when it comes to water.



We are normally very safe with the amount of water!


----------



## ossian (May 22, 2016)

Bob, I have put a birdhouse near the top of that trunk too. It is just out of sight above the flowers. However, I have not seen any birds in it this year.

Ameriscot, yep, normally safe as far as water goes. Although, not today. Another warm one.


----------



## Guitarist (May 22, 2016)

ossian said:


> That is a sound mentality. After all, a weed is simply a plant growing where you don't want it to grow.



True.  This spring I enjoyed going out to look at the wildflowers that bloom on the lawn next door.  Violets (including little white ones), henbit, dandelions, clover, cinquefoil, others I couldn't find online ... I mentioned my enjoyment to a neighbor, who scoffed and said "You mean the weeds?"  I said no, the wildflowers.

Your clematis is lovely, ossian!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

I like the wildflowers, too!


----------



## ossian (May 23, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Husband says it clematis montana alba.  He says just don't let it dry out and cover the roots with stones.
> 
> I love clematis!


Well, I fought my way to the bottom of the garden and found that label. It is Clematis Avalanche. I knew it had something to do with snow.


----------



## ossian (May 23, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I like the wildflowers, too!


I was fighting with my wildflowers this morning. On my tummy like a slug, under some dog roses trying to separate the bluebells from the wild poppies and sticky willies. Needless to say, I lost out on that one. The small yellow poppies are running wild now. They seed freely and get into everywhere. Including the cracks in the patio.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2016)

ossian said:


> Well, I fought my way to the bottom of the garden and found that label. It is Clematis Avalanche. I knew it had something to do with snow.



Ah, right.  Avalanche!  That makes sense.  Haven't heard of that.  But when I look up clematis you get so very many kinds.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2016)

ossian said:


> I was fighting with my wildflowers this morning. On my tummy like a slug, under some dog roses trying to separate the bluebells from the wild poppies and sticky willies. Needless to say, I lost out on that one. The small yellow poppies are running wild now. They seed freely and get into everywhere. Including the cracks in the patio.



We got a LOT of poppies - yellow, orange.  And husband doesn't know how we got so many bluebells all over the garden, just wild this year. 

I love wildflowers.  They may be called weeds but if they are pretty, they're staying put.


----------

